
Dr. Dobbs Still Alive? - douche
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/headline/240169374
======
sofaofthedamned
It's obviously not still alive and stopped updating last December. Am I
missing something?

[http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/dr-dobbs-
arch...](http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/dr-dobbs-
archive/240169474)

------
protomyth
some of the folks migrated to
[http://theprosegarden.com](http://theprosegarden.com)

